# Suche leute zum Downhill fahren HF/BI/MI



## se7enkzin (24. August 2013)

Niemand ausser gegend mal lust zu fahren, finde zu 2t oder mehr machts auch spaß 

Wer so ausm Kreis Herford / Bielefeld oder auch Minden kommt kann sich ja mal melden 

LG 7


----------



## chucki_bo (24. August 2013)

Wie viele Threads willst Du jetzt noch aufmachen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## se7enkzin (24. August 2013)

kA ma schauen


----------



## chucki_bo (24. August 2013)

Es gibt hier einen Verabredethread, einen Bikeparkthread, einen Stammtisch....

Poste da.. Das wird der Admin hier eh löschen...


----------



## kris. (24. August 2013)

zurecht


----------

